# Vinyl Cuts in Australia?



## NathanBro (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi,

I've recently purchased an heat press machine, but want to print vinyls and don't want to pay for a vinyl cutter just yet.

Is there anyone on here that would cut some vinyls for me and send them to me if I pay them? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## andy c (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*



NathanBro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently purchased an heat press machine, but want to print vinyls and don't want to pay for a vinyl cutter just yet.
> 
> ...


where you based mate


----------



## Jarod (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*

Seems a little strange to me... what exactly would you be looking for?


----------



## NathanBro (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*



andy c said:


> where you based mate


North east England mate.


----------



## NathanBro (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*



Jarod said:


> Seems a little strange to me... what exactly would you be looking for?


What's strange about it? 

Custom text that I created in Illustrator.


----------



## andy c (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*



NathanBro said:


> North east England mate.


im in sydney mate from salford originally, I cut and press vinyl here with a silhouette cameo works a treat for me, if i can help let me know 

cheers andy c


----------



## Jarod (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*

Just seems a little weird, I am always cautious... don't wanna be scammed, and it has happened before. I would help you out, but I am in the US, and Andy seems like he would be more accessible to you.


----------



## mobhaiyat (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*

I'm in Preston Lancashire and I'm sure it's something I can do for you.


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*

Where abouts in the North East are you mate?...


----------



## NathanBro (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*

I sent a pm to both of you. 

Thank you.


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*

I've just tried to PM you, but yer inbox is full!...


----------



## NathanBro (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*



MAXDesign said:


> I've just tried to PM you, but yer inbox is full!...


Sorry, try again I've cleared it.


----------



## pyfo (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*

Target Transfers is located in the UK, I'm sure they could help you out. Good Luck.


----------



## andy c (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*



NathanBro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently purchased an heat press machine, but want to print vinyls and don't want to pay for a vinyl cutter just yet.
> 
> ...


hows the vinyl cutting going mate


----------



## mobhaiyat (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl Cuts*

Just to eradicate any suspicion, I've done the vinyl cuts for Nathan, very easy to deal with, paid promptly and would deal with him anytime.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

